# Kubota M110 gx



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, looking at a m110gx. It will be used to bale with our nh 644 silage special, pasture renovation and cultivation with our 20 plate offset.

Any thoughts on these, whats there hp like.

Cheers Tige


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't think the 110 has enough ponies......


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> Don't think the 110 has enough ponies......


I have been doing it all with a jd 6310 thats 100 hp and 16 hp less pto hp. its a 2001 with 5500hrs and pre common rail. I would like bigger but can not justify the added cost. I've been told the new engines make better hp?


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

tractordata.com probably has the hp ratings of engine, drawbar and pto.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> tractordata.com probably has the hp ratings of engine, drawbar and pto.


They might also have this model of kubota on the Nebraska tractor tests website.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am a Deere tractor guy through and through. And I don’t know what you are referring to with “20 blade offset” unless it’s it’s an offset disk. But to run a 4x5 round baler it will be plenty of tractor. Used to run a 644, the previous model to the 648, on a 2wd Deere 2555 rared at 65hp and it didn’t hardly know it was back there.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Trotwood2955 said:


> I am a Deere tractor guy through and through. And I don't know what you are referring to with "20 blade offset" unless it's it's an offset disk. But to run a 4x5 round baler it will be plenty of tractor. Used to run a 644, the previous model to the 648, on a 2wd Deere 2555 rared at 65hp and it didn't hardly know it was back there.


Over here we call disc plates. yes 20 disc offset plough. My 6310 really knows the baler and disc is on there. we are hilly and have some steep pitches but not crazy. our 20 tyne planter also makes it work hard. I do wonder if its showing its age?


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

hog987 said:


> They might also have this model of kubota on the Nebraska tractor tests website.


JD 81.4 hp kubota 97.5hp


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Palmettokat said:


> tractordata.com probably has the hp ratings of engine, drawbar and pto.


JD 81.4 hp kubota 97.5hp Nebraska test


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Tige said:


> JD 81.4 hp kubota 97.5hp Nebraska test


That is about a 20% hp increase, to me that is a good percentage. You may want to look and see how the weight of the tractors also compare and other info. They normally have a good bit of info that is interesting if not useful on those sites.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Will your dealer allow a demo? 
If yes, hook it up to your heaviest chore a few hours and you'll make your decision.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> Will your dealer allow a demo?
> If yes, hook it up to your heaviest chore a few hours and you'll make your decision.


He said i can drive one that another client owns. Hopefully he will have a draft implement i can use.


----------

